# Craigslist Smoker



## meatnbeer (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone else think the asking price seems really high for this smoker?

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/1768340817.html


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2010)

Prolly not a bad price if you consider what they cost new

Heres a link to their site

http://www.bbqpits.com/


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like they're $2275 new without any options, so depending on if it has any options it seems high..

http://www.bbqpits.com/backyard_smokers/20x40_byc.htm


----------



## jdt (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah but a new one would cost him $1000 to ship to WI, Klose makes an awesome pit but thats kinda high IMO when a 20 inch horizon ranger is $1700-1800 around here and equal in size brand new.


----------



## meatnbeer (Jun 14, 2010)

One of the other concerns is the condition.  You tell from the picture that it has seen its share of weather.....due to the rust coloration.  Although it does look like that is pretty much on the racks under the unit and on the fire box.  I would hope that the inside is well seasoned and maintained.


----------

